# Nero 9 released



## apoorva84 (Sep 29, 2008)

*www.nero.com/img/screenshot1-nero9-big.png

Nero 9 is the next generation of the world’s most trusted integrated digital media and home entertainment software suite. It features new cutting-edge functionality that makes enjoying digital media content simple.

This easy-to-use yet powerful multimedia suite, gives you the freedom to create, rip, copy, burn, edit, share, and upload online. Whatever you want – music, video, photo, and data – enjoy and share with family and friends anytime, anywhere.

With easy-to-use Nero StartSmart command center, your digital life has never been more flexible, feasible, and fun.
Nero 9 Highlights:

    * Fast and easy rip, burn, Autobackup, and copy functions
    * Backup files to CDs, DVDs, and Blu-ray Discs*
    * Create professional-looking DVD movies with integrated 3D menus
    * Copy, burn, share, upload, and create music mixes like a DJ
    * Convert music, photos, and DVDs to play on your iPod® and other mobile devices
    * Quick photo and video upload to My Nero, YouTube™, and MySpace
    * Watch, record, pause, and customize your live TV experience
    * Play AVCHD and other HD formats

Download here:*www.nero.com/ena/downloads-nero9-trial.php


----------



## Ashis (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it still in Beta Stage?


----------



## x3060 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice 
 but moved to ashampoo a long way back, since 7 to be exact, and never looked back, nero is just too bulky for me.
ashampoo does what it says, burns...


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 30, 2008)

370 MB for a demo of Nero. This is total bloatware if I have ever seen such a thing!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 30, 2008)

ImgBurn does the job for me


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Nice*

Great News
But its too huge 370 MB (388.441.648 bytes)


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2008)

the UI cud have been better.

Ashampoo is simple & better


----------



## upendra_gp (Sep 30, 2008)

i haven't tried 8 yet!
i think i will try it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2008)

The last best version of nero was 7..after dat..nero bcame....dull


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll wait for the Micro Edition


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ me too.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2008)

I switched to K3b..


----------



## axxo (Sep 30, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'll wait for the Micro Edition



^+1 just 11MB and it rocks. waiting for Nero 9 Micro Edition.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

Ashis said:


> Is it still in Beta Stage?



No itz not!!!!!!!!

And Nero 7 for me.....I'm happy wid it...BTW it luks cool...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 30, 2008)

every successor of Nero is quite heavy although it works fine on my config ... ! But , Free Easy Burner & CD Burner XP Pro does the job for me !


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

I had tried Nero 7 when it was released, did not like it at all. Too heavy for my comp. So I went back to *Nero 6*(still using it) which I think is the lightest, fastest and best version of Nero to date because I don't use all the other stuff that successive versions of Nero got bundled with.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2008)

I use CD Burner XP Pro  and Nero 6 Ultra Edition... Suits my need well.... BTW The last best version is Nero 6 Ultra Edition.....So i just stop there...


----------



## hullap (Sep 30, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ImgBurn does the job for me



wodim ftw


----------



## Garbage (Sep 30, 2008)

K3b FTW !!


----------



## casanova (Sep 30, 2008)

ax3 said:


> hope its not 2 heavy after installation .........


It takes around 1.5GB for full installation. But too many features.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 30, 2008)

casanova said:


> It takes around 1.5GB for full installation. But too many features.


:O

WTH !!!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 30, 2008)

hullap said:


> wodim ftw


Unfortunately on linux i HAVE to use nero linux  Other software don't allow me at add a single 4.3 GB file to a DVD


----------



## amizdu (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm happy with DeepBurner, CDBurnerXP is a bit heavier than DeepBurner. And other freewares are not so professional-looking.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2008)

casanova said:


> It takes around 1.5GB for full installation. But too many features.



Yup, it's trying too hard to be the 'Jack of all trades'. Bloatware at its best.


----------



## ico (Sep 30, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Ashampoo is simple & better


Agreed. Ashampoo is the best. Does what you want to do and in a very simple manner.

Nero is just bloaty nothing else. 90% of the features/softwares are surely not going to use by most who'll install Nero.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 30, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Unfortunately on linux i HAVE to use nero linux  Other software don't allow me at add a single 4.3 GB file to a DVD


die kalpik die...


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 30, 2008)

i am waiting for the micro version...currently using nero 8 micro..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 1, 2008)

there is custom installation chose wat u want


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
It costs [size=+5]US $79.99[/size] only


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2008)

^^^^ Actually, if u r paying for Nero in reality then it is a reall gr8 value for money.

The application isn't bloatware. Nero is giving lots of value for just $79. I guess you all are not looking at this product from Nero's perspective. No where else u will get a Disk Burner, Video Authoring, Sound editing & recording, file conversion, media management etc in just $79. If you don't like the other applications U can just de-select them during instalaltion & only install the Disk Burner application. This is what Nero Lite or Nero Micro Editions do anyway.

I do agree that Nero should also release just a burner application for a low prize & low file size.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

What difference does it make to me ?
I have Nero 7 Essentials and a 18x Sony IDE DVD Writer..
Would I have any distinct advantage if I buy this software ?
The answer is a big NO.

The only thing thats exclusive to nero 9 is Nero H.264/AVC encoder, which is the fastest encoder for H.264 (x264 gives slightly better quality, but lacks enough multithreading and other misc optimisations for speed).

Nero Digital HE/LC AAC encoder is a freeware, and a rather excellent one too.

As for sound editing and recording, there is always the Jack Server based suite of applications along with audacity.

File conversion ? MEncoder is there for me.

For media management, I prefer Amarok2 and Quod Libet. And WMP11 does a decent job on windows and iTunes on mac.


*As far as distribution is concerned, nero is in a better position than microsoft.*

A majority of people use original nero burning rom app because it comes bundled with 95% of optical drives. Nero of all companies has one of the least piracy fears. There is NO NEED to pirate nero in the first place.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

I hav the paid version and m extremely happy wid it


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There is NO NEED to pirate nero in the first place.



The free Nero does not come with a lot of propriety plugins/codecs


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> What difference does it make to me ?
> I have Nero 7 Essentials and a 18x Sony IDE DVD Writer..
> Would I have any distinct advantage if I buy this software ?
> The answer is a big NO.



The answer is big yes.



> The only thing thats exclusive to nero 9 is Nero H.264/AVC encoder, which is the fastest encoder for H.264 (x264 gives slightly better quality, but lacks enough multithreading and other misc optimisations for speed).
> 
> Nero Digital HE/LC AAC encoder is a freeware, and a rather excellent one too.
> 
> ...



Gosh U use so many different apps to do so many things, I wonder where is integration & unification in those applications. I did try Nero 8 full version once, everything as trial. For a casual user it gives tremendious integration & power, although for a power user like me, only the Burning Rom application suffice.

Besides, you are on Linux. Nero isn't for linux (except for the burning rom app). U don't qualify to comment here.



> A majority of people use original nero burning rom app because it comes bundled with 95% of optical drives. Nero of all companies has one of the least piracy fears. There is NO NEED to pirate nero in the first place.



Just the Disk burner application comes with optical drives, what about the others?

Trust me, give the demo version a trial & remove all the other apps which U use to do thins like Sound editing, DVD Cover designing etc. U will find nero's suite a real boon


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

How's XP ISO burner BTW?
And what's Alcohol120%???


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Unfortunately on linux i HAVE to use nero linux  Other software don't allow me at add a single 4.3 GB file to a DVD


WTF!...does this mean, i can't share my HD rips collection with growisofs?
i need nero linux?. and how did you manage to get it on arch linux?



gx_saurav said:


> Besides, you are on Linux. Nero isn't for linux (except for the burning rom app). U don't qualify to comment here.


For the Record, there is Nero's  Linux version
*www.nero.com/eng/linux3.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 3, 2008)

> Besides, you are on Linux. Nero isn't for Linux (*except for the burning rom app*). U don't qualify to comment here.



Plz read the bolded part


----------



## kalpik (Oct 3, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> WTF!...does this mean, i can't share my HD rips collection with growisofs?
> i need nero linux?. and how did you manage to get it on arch linux?


I got nerolinux from AUR.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> And what's Alcohol120%???



Alcohol 120% is an emulation software. It emulates a DVD drive on your PC. You can mount an image file onto it. It's just like Daemon tools.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Plz read the bolded part


yep, that good thing, taking in note that who needs those bloated features.
what we all need is a burning rom app.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Alcohol 120% is an emulation software. It emulates a DVD drive on your PC. You can mount an image file onto it. It's just like Daemon tools.



I've used Daemon tools, but not Alcohol 120%, wich one is better?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I've used Daemon tools, but not Alcohol 120%, wich one is better?


 
Booth r good but Alcohol120%  has one added advantage dat u can burn images with it for emulation part both r good apps....


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 3, 2008)

Since most have told Ashampoo is good. I'll try it out and I just might say goodbye to Nero


----------



## thecreativeboy (Oct 4, 2008)

i switched to Ashampoo long back.but,when i want to write the films in DVD format Nero will works.at that time Nero rocks.bcoz in the ashampoo it didn't decode all the video files.choose the one which will suit for u.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2008)

The setup of Nero 9 is 370MB...... So, you can imagine how bloaty it is.....


----------



## gdx_m (Oct 4, 2008)

I am happy with old, 7.5.xx version of Nero!! Why waste time and HDD space installing new version for features which one uses only occasionally or not at all.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

Ashampoo ftw.

Oh btw Brasero burned some recent discs too. I so loves the interface


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> Ashampoo ftw.
> 
> Oh btw Brasero burned some recent discs too. I so loves the interface


I am using K3B these days, i am a KDE Konvert now


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nero is getting bulkier with its every release....
Nero 6 was best...hehe..


----------



## casanova (Oct 5, 2008)

Somewhere I read that Nero 10 would be an OS 

I had happily switched to Ashampoo but some of the DVDs that I was burning took incredibly long time and theyy were neither burned properly. I lost a huge collection of my wallpapers and video songs coz of this. My bad, I didn't verify the burned disk as I never did that before coz I burn on safe speeds with no proggies running in background.

As GX said, nero is a great VFM but it sucks in some aspects.
1. Why a toolbar needs to be installed with a shareware
2. Why to add 2-3 startup entries.

But at the end, Nero 9 looks promising.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

Nero 10 OS is like M$ giving Se7en for free


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

They have also released Nero MoveIt along with Nero 9


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

^^What's that?


----------



## hdsk.23 (Oct 7, 2008)

One Think which i feel to point about is that it does not have the Image Drive.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone has an idea about when Nero 9 Micro edition will be released?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

And what wud be itz price?


----------



## knight17 (Oct 7, 2008)

Am using Nero 6.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Me 7


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Nero 7 ftw......


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^What's that?


 
just check the nero's official site u will know


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Oct 8, 2008)

Dudes.... With Min of 160GB HDDs these dayz where is the look back at space ?
And Ya guys with age old systems finds quite a heavy burden but they should look for upgradation... Anywayzz...This version must be having some cool features .. even tho its hard my system can easily handle it...! Nero 8 was very good if you want not just burning things!



comp@ddict said:


> And what wud be itz price?


Dude who cares for the price...
Search for a torrent n u r done!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

nvr downloaded frm a torrent...I'm all GENUINE u noe that's y


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> nvr downloaded frm a torrent...I'm all GENUINE u noe that's y



Nice!! When I start earning in a few months, you can welcome me to the club!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

As if I earn...I'm a student..but opposed to pirated products


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> As if I earn...I'm a student..but opposed to pirated products



Horses for courses


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Horses for courses???
Din get it....


----------

